# Food before fight



## markulous (Mar 25, 2004)

What type of food is genrally good the night before and the morning before a fight?  My Sifu suggested Italian food the night before.  Pasta but with minimal sauce.  And in the morning toast and maybe a little cereal(minimal milk).  Is that good or bad?  Thanks.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 25, 2004)

I don't drink, but definitely do not have a night on the town the night before. LOL. Someone from my school went to a tournament a few years ago and basically went out to the bars the night before. Slept the whole tournament up in the bleachers until it was his turn to perform. Even then, he was pale faced, nearly threw up several times, and needed alot of water. Won like a good place in forms, 1st or 2nd, and like 2nd or 3rd in sparring. Maybe the Drunken Master Technique works for some people, but I don't care to try it. LOL


Another thing, don't eat alot of sugar and stuff that will make you sleepy. I ate Pizza at the last tournament for Lunch and I was fine, but then again I've always had a stomach of iron. I can't really say, other than keep away from stuff that makes you sleepy, or might upset your stomach. Maybe eat some veggies, rice, fish or chicken, and somejuice and plenty of water the night or even the day before. Eat some yogurt cereal or high energy foods in the morning. Eggs, Bacon, Toast, Milk(not too much) and high protein stuff. I always get sleepy sitting around at tournaments if I don't get plenty of rest and eat a hearty breakfast in the morning because my tournaments aren't til late in the afternoon. Just don't stuff yourself. Maybe eat some small energy bars or the yogurt from breakfast, and snack on energy bars and drink plenty of water throughout the day before your match. Just not like right before your match, or you will hurl. 

Hope some of that helps.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 26, 2004)

Your Sifu gives great advice. I use a plan that I was given from an olympic swim coach for when I used to swim competively, but it works great for pre-fight too. The night before and the day of eat carbos, preferably complex like pasta with no meat. The idea is that the pasta is easy on the stomach and quick to digest so you loose little energy in the digestion process and no sickness, plus complex carbos give you the best amount of continuous energy. Bottom line; easy digestion, no indigestion, high energy, easy availability.


----------



## 8253 (Apr 2, 2004)

i have found that rice and jello works ok too


----------

